# flueless Gas Fires



## Anna Lucia (18 May 2007)

We are renovating at present the budget is starting to dwindle! Anyway When it comes to the fireplace my original choice was to get  a hole in the wall style gas fire but this was working out at over 4k before builders cost to adapt the chimney & lintle to take the fire I have seen some nice flueless gas fires for about 1k which the plumber who is doing a lot of other work will install for me but I have heard conflicting stories about the safety of the flueless fire ? Any advice welcome.


----------



## Towger (18 May 2007)

I looked into these, and am still looking 
My understanding is, under Irish regulations you need two air vents into the room. One at floor level and one at ceiling level. Under UK regulations you just need the one. They don't have as high a KW output as a normal fire, but their efficiency is almost 100%, as no chimney to lose heat from. On saying that the two air vents a worry. If going this way I would get a Carbon Monoxide Alarm (€40) to be on the safe side.

What is wrong with the chimney that is costing 4k. A standard 'convector' gas fire with a balanced flue is the next most efficient (80-90%??) and does not require a chimney.

Towger


----------



## Anna Lucia (18 May 2007)

Thanks for the info.  I dont know why its costing so much the chimney is a normal chimney that had a fireplace and gas fire insert in it before I lived there. 

I think the carbon monoxide alarm sounds like a good idea


----------



## packard (26 Jul 2009)

Can you let me know how efficient the flueless stove is anna if you get it. Thanks


----------



## DGOBS (26 Jul 2009)

Flueless gas stoves are very efficieny, as another poster pointed out, you have no heat loss via the chimney.

These fires work as they have a catlitic converter, this scrubs the CO from the flue gases, the 2 vents one high one low are for the safe operation of the appliance and are required, make sure to place them in a place where the draught will be unlikely to reduce room comfort. Do not be tempted to only put in one as per regs from another country cos when your gas serviceman arrives he will be cutting off your appliance at your cost (he has no option but to do it so dont blame him either)

One thing to bear in mind with these fires is not to use ligthed candles in the same room as one that is  operating as these can effect the coverter and prevent it from scrubbing the CO (a CO alarm is good advice)

Maybe another alterative, if the wall where your intending installing the appliance is an outside wall, could you not fit a low level balanced flue room sealed stove (no chimney and no extra vent required!)


----------



## packard (27 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the advics DGOBS, can you point me in the right direction for one?


----------



## DGOBS (27 Jul 2009)

IMHO, gazco always seemed to me some of the best fires.
Or try Burley stoves (.co.uk)


----------

